# Sam Smith Park



## Raymond J Barlow (Apr 16, 2006)

paid another visit to Col. Sam Smiths Park today in Toronto., I wandered around for a while, shooting everything that moved.  I went home thinking this trip was a wash, but dug a few shots out of the camera.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





Thanks for looking!!!!


----------



## monicam (Apr 17, 2006)

oh my the 4th one is really cute I want that bird to be my pet..

and one more is i love also the 10th one..lovely..

excellent pictures you have here...keep it up..!


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 17, 2006)

Another great series, Raymond!  Nice colour and dof.  These shots really look like they should be in a magazine.  Well done.


----------



## Arch (Apr 17, 2006)

stunning series ray, cant pick a fav..... number 4 is quite amusing tho and the last one is awsome :thumbup:


----------



## doenoe (Apr 17, 2006)

well, looks like you did it again. Great series Ray, cant really pic a fav. Good job :thumbup:


----------



## woodsac (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm always impressed


----------



## tpe (Apr 17, 2006)

One of the fantastic things about birds in general is how there are so many different species in relation to mamals. you would expect that as they are so mobile that you would see the same ones everywhere but each time you travel a common sight becomes a rareaty and vice versa. It makes it a delight to see posts like this as each species in at least in some way new, even if some probably have the same name they dont look the same (the house martin?).

thanks for posting

tim


----------



## Mohain (Apr 17, 2006)

Awsome stuff Raymond


----------



## Chiller (Apr 17, 2006)

Brilliant stuff Sir Raymond.  Love the 4th and the last one.  Killer images man.


----------



## AIRIC (Apr 17, 2006)

Great work Ray. I was thinking of calling you when I was at the Humber and now I know I should have.

Eric


----------



## skiboarder72 (Apr 17, 2006)

always amazing!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Apr 17, 2006)

thanks everyone!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 17, 2006)

I think this is one of your best series Ray, in terms of composition, exposure etc. all are terrific. I gotta make my way down there some time this week.


----------



## Canoncan (Apr 17, 2006)

I must agree, you had great light and these turned out awesome.


----------



## M @ k o (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow ! Unbelievably crisp. Awesome !!!!!


----------



## melcooney (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow! The details in this series is excellent!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Apr 17, 2006)

thanks everyone.. you brought me luck on this sweet Sunday Peter. I remember I was zoned in while shooting these., mainly because I was so disapointed with Saturdays shoot.


----------



## JTHphoto (Apr 18, 2006)

#4, #6, #10 <---  AWESOME.  These stand out a _little_ bit to me, as the whole series is wonderful...  great job on all of these... you make it look so easy...  :thumbup:


----------



## s_linste (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice job, Ray! How'd you get so close to the swallows?!  They look great; nice backgrounds and the whites are just right.

Scott


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Apr 18, 2006)

thanks guys.. Scott.. these swallows live at a very popular park in Toronto, and are a custom to people and photogs., I think they enjoy the attention!


----------



## DepthAfield (Apr 19, 2006)

Freakin' awesome!  My fave is 4, but all are very nicely captured!


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 19, 2006)

Heehee, I like how in Photo 5 this little swallow seems to say: "WHAT? I'll punch you in the nose for having taken a photo of me yawning!"  It's getting its "fist" up for you already!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Apr 19, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Heehee, I like how in Photo 5 this little swallow seems to say: "WHAT? I'll punch you in the nose for having taken a photo of me yawning!"  It's getting its "fist" up for you already!



Thanks LaFoto.. I was surprised to see that the shutter speed I had there wasn't enough to frezze that foot motion., but it looks ok with a bit of blurr.


----------



## WildBill (Apr 19, 2006)

Great series Ray, Is #1 a female robin?
I really like #2 looks like it is just lounging around.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Bill,. I don't know if there is a visible difference between a M and F Robin.. Canoncan might know, he is the expert!


----------



## mincel (Apr 21, 2006)

Great shots, they are very sharp and clean. I respect you!


----------



## JonMikal (Apr 21, 2006)

incredible talent you have Raymond. i like #4


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks Mincel, very kind comment., 

JM, coming from you, this is a huge compliment., thank you.


----------

